# Xbox 360 console on top !July video game sales,overall spending down again



## Ollytron (Aug 14, 2012)

Total industry spending was down 20 %, arriving at $548.4m in comparison with $686.3m during July 2011.

NPD, seemingly prepping us for today’s results, released a report yesterday on digital sales suggesting the department saw 12 months over year development of 17 per cent.

Hardware was down 32 per-cent at $150.7m against $221.4m in July 2011. Xbox 360 claimed the peak position to the 19th month running moving 203,000 consoles, but sales across all hardware aside from the 3DS saw a decline when compared to year before.

Accessories again were up (eight %) on account of Activision’s Skylanders IP. Over 25m figures are sold since October of  cheap xbox 360 controllers   last year.Software sales were down 23 per-cent, at $278.2m versus $338.5m during the same period annually prior.


----------



## Music Dragon (Aug 14, 2012)

Everyone how shocked!


----------



## ultraviolet (Aug 14, 2012)

can we keep this bot?

it's kind of adorable


----------

